# ifunbox



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

Bonjour je cherche à télécharger ifunbox pour mac version 10.6.7


merci.


----------



## antro (16 Mai 2011)

Euh Myriam64, est-ce que tu sais te servir de Google ?
Ca fait 2 fois que tu poses une question de ce genre sur le forum alors qu'une simple recherche Google en ouvrant le premier résultat te donne la réponse.

Mais bon, allez, par ici peut être....


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

oui désolé mais le probleme c'est que j'ai télécharger ifunbox pour mac mais il ne s'ouvre pas j'ai un fichier qui s'ouvre avec des écritures comme ceci:


MZê&#711;&#711;&#8719;@ &#8747;¥	Õ!&#8719;LÕ!This program cannot be run in DOS mode.

$eÍ+Ö!ãE÷!ãE÷!ãE÷?&#376;&#8710;÷"ãE÷&#8804;&#8776;&#8250;÷%ãE÷(Û¡÷ ãE÷M8÷ ãE÷!ãE÷ÎãE÷(Û&#8710;÷2ãE÷(Û÷÷ãE÷!ãD÷&#8721;àE÷N&#733;&#8364;÷ãE÷N&#733;Ô÷&#8730;ãE÷N&#733;Ó÷&#731;äE÷N&#733;Í÷ãE÷N&#733;&#64258;÷ ãE÷N&#733;ÿ÷ ãE÷Rich!ãE÷PELÓ´M&#8225;
Ú&ÿ
'@ê@5&#8211;?@ÅT&#8221;.&#8719;00p)`<¿&#8222;@ 'PË+@'X.textrÒ&Ú& `.rdataò&#711;'&#710;&@@.dataå/~&#710;.@¿.rsrcp)00*t/@@.reloc&#8218;/`<0û;@BUãÏÅÏî°&#8224;_o3&#8776;âE¸&#376;ÓVã5úg&#376;òp&#376;Ë&#960;&#8719;&#376;úpWã=&#8224;gâ
åp£îp«àp£êp«&#8224;pâ
§pÎ	ç§$ã&#711;h&#8216;&#8222;oh Ëï&#731;É&#402;Ö¿ugjh¯kË&#8776;&#733;jçÖl&#731;&#711;&#711;h8kP&#711;÷É&#402;jh,kççl&#731;&#711;&#711;Qj&#711;&#9674;É¯t¥É¯u&#711;Ãg3¿ãM¸_£®p3Õ«¨p&#8719;àp^Ë%¸ãÂ]&#8730;ã&#8211;É&#8218;&#960; +*¡àH&#711;Î&#8230;UãÏj&#711;hXfd°PÉÏ$SVW°&#8224;_o3&#8776;PçEÙd£âe&#63743;ã]3&#710;âuËâ]&#8216;ããHãL8;&#338;tããB&#711;&#8211;âu¸ããA9tuãD<;&#8710;tã&#63743;ËYHããHãD3&#8220;Ö¿î¿àEÿ«E¸Ñ¿ÑËçE&#8240;Pã


----------



## edd72 (16 Mai 2011)

myriam64 a dit:


> MZê&#711;&#711;&#8719;@ &#8747;¥    Õ!&#8719;LÕ!*This program cannot be run in DOS mode.*
> 
> $eÍ+Ö!ãE÷!ãE÷!ãE÷?&#8710;÷"ãE÷&#8804;&#8776;÷%ãE÷(Û¡÷ ãE÷M8÷ ãE÷!ãE÷ÎãE÷(Û&#8710;÷2ãE÷(Û÷÷ãE÷!ãD÷&#8721;àE÷N&#733;÷ãE÷N&#733;Ô÷&#8730;ãE÷N&#733;Ó÷&#731;äE÷N&#733;Í÷ãE÷N&#733;&#64258;÷ ãE÷N&#733;ÿ÷ ãE÷Rich!ãE÷PELÓ´M
> Ú&ÿ
> ...



Certainnement pas la version Mac, ça.


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

en fait je cherche un logiciel mac pour mettre mes ipas que j'ai télécharger sur mon iphone auparavant avec windows j'utilisais ifunbox mais là il ne marche pas merci de votre aide.


----------



## edd72 (16 Mai 2011)

C'est quoi le problème? Tu as acheté ces jeux.applications avec iTunes sous Windows et tu veux les mettre sur ton iPhone avec iTunes sou Mac, c'est ça ton problème?


----------



## myriam64 (16 Mai 2011)

non en fait j'ai télécharger des ipa et je cherche un logiciel pour pouvoir les installer sur mon iphone merci.


----------

